# okay another pic. better one. critique my arabian!!



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

my 14 year old arabian! This was a few years ago. I did not own him at the time, so i know he is a bit skinny, but he wasn't mine at the time! this is the only side photo i have of him! In his bloodlines are Bask, Aladdin, GG Manita, Al Cobre, Zancudo, An Malik, Gdansk, Malvito, and Providence. His father is Madero and his mother is Miss Providence. 








in these pics i did own him. I was trying to get weight on him from his previous owners. But just structure-wise, how does he look? i would like to do endurance and some fun jumping


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i will not critque bc thats not a good area for me but i will say he looks alot like the new arabian i picked up this past weekend at auction... your guy is just alot shinier


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Upright shoulder, lack of depth in the heart girth, and an undermusculed neck all stand out to me. She looks to be otherwise well-built.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are good lines. I used to ride a Gdansk daughter! She is something like 30 now.
YOur horse has a bit of a overly straight front leg (back at the knee the very tiniest bit), the coupling is pretty light and as said, heart girth not as big as might be best for an endurance mount. The hocks look good. Hip angle is pretty flat, but that is typical of Arabs. Nice length of neck and pretty head.
I wonder if this horse might not be better suited for jumping? Honestly, it really depends on what the horse takes to and has a heart for. 
There is nothing "wrong" with this horse that I can see.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse has got it's share of faults, HOWEVER, this is an attractive horse that has lived with these faults for 14 years and appears to be just fine. I love your horse, beautiful.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i know his neck is not as thick as i should be. he was underweight at this time and he wasn't worked regularly. I am working on thickening his neck up now. his heart girth is actually deeper than the pics look. I do not have a digital camera anymore. these pics were taken with a phone and they are not good at all because they are at an angle (. i dont have any pics from the front i dont think. i will have to look. he likes jumping. Im not planning on show jumping or anything, just jumping for fun and putting variety into riding. He really likes to be ridden and he is willing to do anything  i love him. I got him as a rescue for $500 but he was bred by LaVesta Locklin of El Camino Ranch. He really is something . And the calmest arabian ever.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

heres another


----------

